# gibson defrosta jar



## ob815

found this in the woods behind old farm with old atlas e-z seal mason jar and old wooden milk crate with wire frame inside- hood milk co. first time i've ever seen one of these i would imagine you put something  frozen in it to defrost maybe so it wouldn't defrost all over your counter top, anyone familliar with this?


----------



## ob815

2nd pic.


----------



## ob815

bottom


----------



## ob815

bottom again


----------



## cowseatmaize

I've seen a few. I always thought you filled them with hot water to speed up defrosting.Of the freezer that is.


----------

